# What a hottie!



## Corvs Queen (Dec 5, 2005)

So, this is where you can post pictures of so called "hotties".
I'll start.

The first is Billy Corgan of The Smashing Pumpkins.
He's my number 1 hottie.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 5, 2005)

The Next is Courtney Taylor-Taylor of The Dandy Warhols. 
He's lushious.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Dec 5, 2005)

David Gahan - Depeche Mode


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 5, 2005)

Lots of chicks think that sport guys and actors are the main "hotties" but I so disagree. The hotness is in musicians!!!!

BTW, love me some Depeche Mode.


----------



## MACmermaid (Dec 5, 2005)

agreed - the hotness is not in actors an sports guys...i think guys who actually have something to say and who don't look like everyone else are the hottest.  so i can't find pictures to post but i have to say the guys i think are the hottest are trent reznor and maynard james keenan (from tool and a perfect circle).  what they have to say about this world and their intelligence are what make them soooooo sexy.  i'll take them any day over a steroid-filled sports guy


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACmermaid* 
_agreed - the hotness is not in actors an sports guys...i think guys who actually have something to say and who don't look like everyone else are the hottest.  so i can't find pictures to post but i have to say the guys i think are the hottest are trent reznor and maynard james keenan (from tool and a perfect circle).  what they have to say about this world and their intelligence are what make them soooooo sexy.  i'll take them any day over a steroid-filled sports guy    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Amen!

This is for you!


----------



## CaliKris (Dec 5, 2005)

[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*Anthony* *Kiedis is just a beautiful man!









*[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Professor Fate (Dec 5, 2005)

my hottie > *


----------



## MACmermaid (Dec 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 
_Amen!

This is for you!_

 
ooooohhh yay thanks for the pic Corv Queen!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   i loooovve Trent!  he looks especially good in that picture too *drools*


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 5, 2005)

Here is Brian Molko of Placebo.
To me, he's a super interesting being. 
If I could I would soak up all the info on him that I 
could handle.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 5, 2005)

And here is Dave Navarro from Jane's Addiction.
I love his bone structure.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 5, 2005)

Here's another of Mr.Corgan.
Man, I could stare at him all day long.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 5, 2005)

BILLY IS IT!!!!


----------



## inlucesco (Dec 5, 2005)

For me it will always be Bono (Joshua-Tree-era).
And Jim Morrison.


----------



## aquarius11 (Dec 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 
_my hottie > *




_

 
Who is she?


----------



## Professor Fate (Dec 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aquarius11* 
_Who is she?_

 

an italian vocalist for the metal band Lacuna Coil.


----------



## deathcabber (Dec 6, 2005)

Chino. Love him.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 6, 2005)

So here's another of the o-so-fine Courtney Taylor-Taylor.


----------



## Cruella (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm a bit of a Anglophile but I wouldn't kick Joaquin out of bed, either.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 6, 2005)

Here's one of Cowboy Bill.


----------



## JunkaLunk (Dec 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaliKris* 
_[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*Anthony* *Kiedis is just a beautiful man!










*[/SIZE][/FONT]_

 
YES YES YES YES!!!! i love the red hot chili peppers, AND ANTHONY SO DAMN FINE.  they have anew album coming out in april 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

i personally think he looked muuuuch hotter in his earlier days when he was more slim than muscular. but i guess thats just me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, either way hes beautiful


----------



## user3 (Dec 7, 2005)

Josh Duhamel
http://www.imdb.com/gallery/granitz/...uhamel,%20Josh


Brody Hutzler AKA Patrick on Days of our Lives


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 7, 2005)

RAWR


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 
_RAWR




_

 
Amen sister!
I just love that picture to death.


Can you believe that I stuttered when I met him. 
What a dooface!!!


----------



## user2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Mhhhhh....he's better than Häagen-Dasz Vanilla Caramel Brownie....






But I wouldn't mind to lick that off of him


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Dec 7, 2005)

You gals have great taste..he is dreamy


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *I love Brian Kinney* 
_



You gals have great taste..he is dreamy_

 
WOOT!


----------



## kimmy (Dec 7, 2005)

i swear that someday, i will marry john pettibone. and he will scream me my favourite song every night.


----------



## msthrope (Dec 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 
_And here is Dave Navarro from Jane's Addiction.
I love his bone structure._

 
i love that man's everything except his ditzy wife.


----------



## msthrope (Dec 8, 2005)




----------



## mishy1053 (Dec 8, 2005)

I dont agree with all of his decisions recently *cough*Hilary Duff*cough*  BUT.....Joel Madden of Good Charlotte still is and will always be my "hottie"






*sigh* <3


----------



## KJam (Dec 8, 2005)

Must show you youngins the grandfather of punk rock - Mr. Henry Rollins (former lead singer of Black Flag, author, singer of Rollins Band, spoken word performer, actor). Hot in the 80's, still hot today!


----------



## msthrope (Dec 8, 2005)

rollins was SO much hotter before i read joe cole's book and found out that one night when some girl went back to rollins' room and wouldn't have sex with him, after she feel asleep, he jerked off in her hair and left.


----------



## KJam (Dec 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msthrope* 
_rollins was SO much hotter before i read joe cole's book and found out that one night when some girl went back to rollins' room and wouldn't have sex with him, after she feel asleep, he jerked off in her hair and left._

 
Yeah - sometimes he is just one of those guys that you just want to look at with his mouth shut! Especially in his Black Flag days!
He was very cool here recently coming out to visit the troops - my husband got to see him in Afghanistan, and he was very cool. Mellowing can be a good thing sometimes!


----------



## msthrope (Dec 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KJam* 
_Yeah - sometimes he is just one of those guys that you just want to look at with his mouth shut! Especially in his Black Flag days!
He was very cool here recently coming out to visit the troops - my husband got to see him in Afghanistan, and he was very cool. Mellowing can be a good thing sometimes!_

 
haha!!! i just wished he'd keep his mouth shut ever since the black flag days.  i liked him so much better then, above incident excluded, of course.  i really can't stand anything he's done since black flag.  just like jello since he left the DK's; too much blah blah blah for me.


----------



## KJam (Dec 8, 2005)

I know what you mean. I used to love the Dead Kennedy's too! Somehow, writing a masterpiece like "Too Drunk to Fuck" (one of the best songs ever IMO) leads someone to thinking that he is a political force to be reckoned with. I hate to see entertainers go on and on about things they really know little about!

I'll stick with my music and a few photos! To me, silence can be hot!


----------



## msthrope (Dec 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KJam* 
_I'll stick with my music and a few photos! To me, silence can be hot!_

 
so hot!!!!  have you ever heard jello speak?  i went to one of his spoken word things and finally walked out after he waxed on for two and a half hours with no end in sight.

besides, with rollins, you gotten love it when black flag lived all together in a church basement and were basically starving.  it's just so punk rock!!


----------



## KJam (Dec 8, 2005)

Jello does nothing for me - no. Just loved the music - now I prefer him quiet


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 
_Amen sister!
I just love that picture to death.


Can you believe that I stuttered when I met him. 
What a dooface!!!_

 
It's possibly my fave Billy pic ever

Hahaha!! When I met him I kept looking up at him thinking "this man is friggin' tall" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And I'm not short! 

And during the gig he held my hand and I had a purple mark on my palm for 3 weeks, my friend was pissing herself laughing saying I had "the birthmark".


----------



## aziajs (Dec 9, 2005)

I love Dave Navarro.  My mom says he looks gay but I love him anyway.






But my all-time perfect man is Blair Underwood.


----------



## msthrope (Dec 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_I love Dave Navarro.  My mom says he looks gay but I love him anyway._

 
how could you not want time alone with him??  i know totally straight guys that say he's the one guy that does it for them.


----------



## Professor Fate (Dec 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KJam* 
_Must show you youngins the grandfather of punk rock - Mr. Henry Rollins (former lead singer of Black Flag, author, singer of Rollins Band, spoken word performer, actor). Hot in the 80's, still hot today!



_

 

rollins is a bad ass and a genius.


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 11, 2005)

No pic, but Welsh-born actor Christian Bale. I'd consider having kids if wanted to marry me. Drool...


----------



## GlamDazzled (Dec 11, 2005)

like...it doesnt get any better than that!!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 11, 2005)

I LOVEEEEE VIN DIESEL ( as if my username wasnt obvious enough)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BUT Chris Meloni is absolutly Gorgeous <3





and of course<3..Ricky Martin





lol I guess you can say I like older men.. Vin is 21 years  older than me and Chris Meloni is 27 years older than me


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 11, 2005)

The Rock and Vin Diesel??????
Really??????


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 
_Hahaha!! When I met him I kept looking up at him thinking "this man is friggin' tall" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And I'm not short!_

 
He was just a bit taller than me. Made me feel kindof nice. For the first time in my life I felt that I my height was an advantage.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 
_The Rock and Vin Diesel??????
Really??????_

 
I LOVE VIN DIESEL <3
why? Is there something wrong with that? hes amazing.lol


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 
_I LOVE VIN DIESEL <3
why? Is there something wrong with that? hes amazing.lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
He's old and beefy!

Ick!!!!!
Double ick!!!!!
Triple ick!!!!!

Just NOT my cup-o-tea at all.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 
_He's old and beefy!

Ick!!!!!
Double ick!!!!!
Triple ick!!!!!

Just NOT my cup-o-tea at all._

 
hes 38. and gorgeous <3


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 
_hes 38. and gorgeous <3_

 
Whatever. I just like a man that is capable of doing more than looking good. A man that not only thinks for himself but also has a sense of self.
A man that isn't a tool or product.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 12, 2005)

Here is my all time favorite picture of Billy. I like the "fu*k you" of it.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 12, 2005)

Here's another that I love.

And all in all the Pumpkins were one hot band.


----------



## GlamDazzled (Dec 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 
_The Rock and Vin Diesel??????
Really??????_

 


aaahh yeah!! the rock...he is like the _perfect_ man to me!

not just how he looks either


----------



## msthrope (Dec 12, 2005)

the rock has a great sense of humor.  there is just something kind, genuine, and funny about him whether he's acting, wrestling, or just giving an interview.  that's what makes him more than just beefcake to me.


----------



## msthrope (Dec 12, 2005)

i just can't resist the lines in his face; he looks like he was carved out of marble.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 14, 2005)

Billy's got a surprize for us fans. I'm just waiting around. As soon as I find out something I'll post it here.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Dec 14, 2005)

I agree Dave Navarro is a cutie,..I have a friend that if he lost about 40 lbs and left his hair his natural color would look just like Dave N.

Below- My fav picture of Dave Navarro,.. he just looks naughty,.. (Please Santa,.. I have been a really good girl this year,.. let me come home and find this in my bed)





I also like Vin Diesel, David Draiman, Ryan Reynolds,.. and a few others for different reasons,.. there are some nice hotties out there right now to fawn over,..


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 14, 2005)

Yowza!
What a pic of Mr. Navarro.
Nice and good eye.
I hope Santa delivers!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 
_He was just a bit taller than me. Made me feel kindof nice. For the first time in my life I felt that I my height was an advantage._

 
Hahaha I'm 5'7 and I always wear high heels, so that night I was probably around 5'9 and still he looked tall! Linda was pretty too


----------



## msthrope (Dec 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 
_Yowza!
What a pic of Mr. Navarro._

 
i think this one is even more wow worthy as it's basically the same thing minus the pants.  mmm...


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jun 4, 2008)

My current obsession. Tom Smith from the Editors. Devine.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 4, 2008)

Two words:

Anderson Cooper.


----------



## mac*lover (Jun 4, 2008)

they are hot !


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jun 5, 2008)

Here's another.


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Jun 5, 2008)

Everyone thinks it's weird I'm so in love with Ed Norton especially since I'm only 19 but he is just sooo gorgeous to me!!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaseyKezerian* 

 
_Everyone thinks it's weird I'm so in love with Ed Norton especially since I'm only 19 but he is just sooo gorgeous to me!!










_

 

Oh honey, you're not alone!  I am totally in love with him.  He has everything-a handsome face, nice body, he's tall, lovely voice, everything.  I want him...every little inch!

Also for me it's Dwayne Johnson aka The Rock.  Mmmmmmmmm oh my, I want to be his!


----------



## pratbc (Jun 6, 2008)

Jared Leto....
Had a thing for him ever since his days on My So Called Life! I even thought he was sexy as a junkie in Requiem for a Dream (I think there's something seriously wrong with me, hehe)!


----------



## stacylynne (Jun 6, 2008)

I think Vin Diesel is yummy... His voice is so sexy


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jun 6, 2008)

Come on gals. Post some more eye candy. Also, can anyone find some more pics of Tom?


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msthrope* 

 
_the rock has a great sense of humor.  there is just something kind, genuine, and funny about him whether he's acting, wrestling, or just giving an interview.  that's what makes him more than just beefcake to me._

 
I love him too!

Def one of my biggest celeb crushes.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaseyKezerian* 

 
_Everyone thinks it's weird I'm so in love with Ed Norton especially since I'm only 19 but he is just sooo gorgeous to me!!










_

 
Yesss. I'd hit that several times, yum


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SingFrAbsoltion* 

 
_Yesss. I'd hit that several times, yum
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Seriously!!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaseyKezerian* 

 
_Seriously!!_

 
You wanna know something crazy?

Edward Norton one of my celeb crushes...and my husband looks A LOT like him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I win!

Woo! LOL


----------



## astronaut (Jun 7, 2008)

Shia Labeouf Shia Labeouf


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jun 8, 2008)

I love this picture. Makes me drool. Note: THE GIRL IS *NOT* ME! I only wish that I could be so lucky. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m...squeen/ed5.jpg


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jun 9, 2008)

I really like this one too. 
http://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m...squeen/ed3.jpg

Come on ladies. Post your hotties.


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaseyKezerian* 

 
_Everyone thinks it's weird I'm so in love with Ed Norton especially since I'm only 19 but he is just sooo gorgeous to me!!










_

 

Hes the only celebrity crush I have ever had
or will ever have
Edward Norton is a god haha.


----------



## x-ivy (Jun 9, 2008)

Rupert Grint, sorry but you gotta love the brit accent. and i like the red hair and green eyes <3


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jun 9, 2008)

Rupert will always be Ronald Wesley to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And speaking of lovely Brit accents, Tom's is devine.


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x-ivy* 

 
_Rupert Grint, sorry but you gotta live the brit accent. and i like the red hair and green eyes <3





_

 

my best guy friend looks JUST like rupert, same hair, same eyes.


----------



## pratbc (Jun 9, 2008)

Is this Rupert guy even legal??? hehe


----------



## fash10nista (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msthrope* 

 
_the rock has a great sense of humor.  there is just something kind, genuine, and funny about him whether he's acting, wrestling, or just giving an interview.  that's what makes him more than just beefcake to me._

 
So true, so true..He's so yummy, I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 him!!!!

I also have a crush on Vin Diesel (I'm a beefcake lover, so what? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but if slim was the order of the day, Johnny Depp is the one I'd pick...*faints*


----------



## x-ivy (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_my best guy friend looks JUST like rupert, same hair, same eyes._

 
Lucky, i would have fallen for him in a sec. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pratbc* 

 
_Is this Rupert guy even legal??? hehe_

 
yes he is, i'm pretty sure he's about 19 now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



only 4 years older than me, not too much of a gap....if i ever met him, you know lol


----------



## SparklyDiamonds (Jun 10, 2008)

Im with whoever said Vin Diesel and The Rock


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jun 10, 2008)

On a side note. Tom and his partner, Edith Bowman welcomed their first child today (June 10th). Rudy Brae Bowman Smith was born via C-section a little after half past twelve p.m. Congrats to them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lucky gal that Edith Bowman.


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_You wanna know something crazy?

Edward Norton one of my celeb crushes...and my husband looks A LOT like him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I win!

Woo! LOL_

 
There's this guy at my work who looks just like him in American History X, he is so hot but very married


----------



## MadameXK (Jun 10, 2008)

Ville Valo, lead singer of HIM. Absolute perfection:












(note: I am not the girl on the right... I believe she's the President of his biggest fan club, though)


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Jun 10, 2008)

Jensen Ackles from supernatural as "Dean".


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msthrope* 

 
_i just can't resist the lines in his face; he looks like he was carved out of marble.

Attached Thumbnails
viggo.jpeg_

 
*OMGOddess! I LOVE Viggo!!!He is gorgeous!

In this photo, he looks soo much like Anthony Stewart Head, who played The Watcher in "Buffy"....I hung out with Tony Head for Halloween weekend 1998! Well, I was in a parade with him, & sat next to him for 3 hours or so in a restaurant. It was an AIDSWALK in Hartford, Connecticut. *
*The reason I got so close is I helped organize our group of NorthEastern US fans. We raised the most $ of anyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*He kissed me! (a quick peck, but on - the - mouth!!!!) 
Photos of Anthony Head
He is such a genuinely ~lovely~ person...sigh...
* *I will post more photos later. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*

*

Photos of Anthony Head*​
*PS Sorry, msthrope, can't get the link to your photo to show right now....I'll try to fix this later. Thanx xxxCF*


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fash10nista* 

 
_So true, so true..He's so yummy, I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 him!!!!

I also have a crush on Vin Diesel (I'm a beefcake lover, so what? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but if slim was the order of the day, Johnny Depp is the one I'd pick...*faints*








_

 
*He is up among my very favorites. He gets better and better. I would so love to see him play a vampyre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for these *beautiful* photos! xxx*


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 

 
_Whatever. I just like a man that is capable of doing more than looking good. A man that not only thinks for himself but also has a sense of self.
A man that isn't a tool or product._

 
*Agreed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Nothing wrong with a nice "tool," tho.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol *


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fash10nista* 

 
_So true, so true..He's so yummy, I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 him!!!!

I also have a crush on Vin Diesel (I'm a beefcake lover, so what? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but if slim was the order of the day, Johnny Depp is the one I'd pick...*faints*









_

 
Iam in love with this man! despite the 28 year gap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




soooooo sexy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone who's opposed to our love can lick monkey balls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------

